# Starting My Air Ride Build



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

So i ordered a air ride setup from [email protected] this week this is what i got so far 
still waiting for my rear bags and my switch box which should be here soon


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

i started to put my front bags over my coilover just want to make sure im doing everything right this is what it looks like i cut the bottem of the oem bushing off so the bearing will sit on the top plate
















then i lowered it down just to see how it sits and its at 22 1/4inches but when i took the tire off it looked like the tire rubbed on the tire alittle bit when the bag rolled up is that ok since im not going to be driving that low ? and should i just change my tire size to help it out i have a 205/45 right now on my 8's when should i go down to if i change?


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 2:43 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

goodluck brother


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Good luck..... There are a few of us in CT that could lend a hand if you need.
If your tire is rubbing, I would still try to space it out.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

cut the top of the bushing, you can get almost a half inch lower


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_cut the top of the bushing, you can get almost a half inch lower 

I will try that when i get home from work today and post up some more pics. About how much should in take off u have any pics ?

_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Good luck..... There are a few of us in CT that could lend a hand if you need.
If your tire is rubbing, I would still try to space it out.

thanks man 
im spaced out as much as i can right now my tire is just starting to hitting my fender thats y im thining about getting diff tires in front i have a 205/45 right now i dont no what i should go down to a 195/45 or 205/40 let me know if anyone knows 



_Modified by GTI337DUB at 4:08 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

u cut the top half, there was a thread in here somewhere about this... jsut search through the first 3-4 pages.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ill going to work on that after work ill take some pics for that thread since no one really did


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

looking good


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
im spaced out as much as i can right now my tire is just starting to hitting my fender thats y im thining about getting diff tires in front i have a 205/45 right now i dont no what i should go down to a 195/45 or 205/40 let me know if anyone knows 


215/40 is smaller in diameter than a 205/45.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif roll those fenders if they arent already.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

some new pics


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 11:01 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

just got done test fitting both front bags and dropped it down this is what i got so far
sorry for the ****ty pics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sick, so does the control arms or subframe touch the ground?? thats what i sit at.. 21 1/2!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that looks siick. Lay that frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_sick, so does the control arms or subframe touch the ground?? thats what i sit at.. 21 1/2!

noi dont think yet maybe the little piece where the dogboe mount is on the sub frame 
i got to cut the tops off my bushings and get different tires up front


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

looking at the car now, i wouldnt do the smaller tire. i would jsut cut the bushings and thats it. u cna also remove the bottom plate of the bag. so the bag sits directly on the collars of the coils.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow. looks awesome! yea i would go with what santi said and just cut the bushing and leave the tires alone


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

so i tryed cutting the top off the bushing then tryed to put it back in it didnt want to go up in the strut tower do i cut the metal out or trim the side what do i have to do to make this work let me know here r some pic of the bushing


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
215/40 is smaller in diameter than a 205/45.

true, this is why i went with a 215/40.
OP, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

yeah, ur doing it right, the weight of the car will push it further in, but u can grind down some of the metal. btw wat did u use to cut it?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

hacksaw lol do i need that metal piece or not? the outer one


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

no. pretty much where that seam is in the middle of the bushing, there is metal on the top half, and the bottom half, so u just cut the top half off.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ok well i guess i will try more tomorrow is it bag to leave the car siting on the ground with no air in the bags ?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

no. thats how ur gonna ppark it anyways, isnt it


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

yea but i know some people still leave alittle air in them


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

usually u leave like 5-10psi, i dont.. i havent had any problems. at least not in my fronts, my rears need like 20psi before the beam and frame lay off each other.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

looks great dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

hope to get more done tomorrow like do all the airline to the front put all the valves together maybe mount the tank and compressors


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

damn hubert cumberdale looks good long time no see... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

nah dude you got to taper the sides, the wieght of the car wont push it down enough.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

do i get rid of the metal?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

got the gauges in


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks sweet, except, why did u get a white gauge?? why not all black... 
also whats that panel from, is ti the 42dd one? do u have pics of the back of the gauges attached to it.. cus mine has like back panel, but idk now its suppose to go..


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

its its the 42dd and im gettting a black gauge i bought that hite one when i was getting my other kit that didnt would out so now im stuck with one white gauge but im going to replace it soon ill try to take some pics of the back side for u


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

oh werd... thanx


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

some updates 
tank in and all bolted down just got to make a frame to lift it up about 3-4inches 








then got all the valves set in place and all the grounds run just waiting for my switch box to come in to finish the wiring 









will run all the air lines tomorrow and put the whole inside of the car back together and just wait for the rear bags and switch box to finish it up cant wait


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

clean man!!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTIzlatko)*

Looking good man!
I like the matching tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (Curt_pnw)*

some updates got all the wiring done just waiting on the bags in the rear and the switch box so hopefully everythign goes to plan and will have it done tomorrow 
some pics 
gauges wired








front lines in and lines run to the back 
















and how the car is siting waiting for the rears to come


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good dude...


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (dmoney)*

Install looks great... What coilovers are you using?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

fk silverline plus x


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

so i got the whole thing together and i love it just gettting use to the switches 
but i got a leak out of one fitting so im going to order up a new one other then that is works great it airs down alittle fast but i might run some 1/8 line off the dumps i think that will slow it down 
pics up soon


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

sweet, lets see it!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

new new pic my friend took'
i know i got to spin the fronts down about a inch


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

So sick! What size wheels and tires are you running?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*

looks sick bro, how far is that subframe from the ground??? 
and did u figure out anythign w/ the gauges?? to hold them in place.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks awesome man, goodwork!!!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Good job mang, stainless steel leaders ftw!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_So sick! What size wheels and tires are you running?

I GOT 17X8 205/45 17X9 215/45 i got to get smaller adapters for the rear and im thinking about going witha 215/40 it front and putting the 205/45 in the rear 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks sick bro, how far is that subframe from the ground??? 
and did u figure out anythign w/ the gauges?? to hold them in place. 

im not sure on how far from the subframe i am yet i just finished last night and no i didnt finish the gauges but the stasy in good but im going to work on that today


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 1:24 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
im not sure on how far from the subframe i am yet i just finished last night and no i didnt finish the gauges but the stasy in good but im going to work on that today

oh werd.. also how did u run the lines to the gauges??? under the floor or by the side panels?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh werd.. also how did u run the lines to the gauges??? under the floor or by the side panels? 

i cut like 4 15 or so feet 1/8 air line and taped them all together ever foot then ran them alone the drivers side under the trim at the drivers door sill under the dash to the back where the radio goes


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
i cut like 4 15 or so feet 1/8 air line and taped them all together ever foot then ran them alone the drivers side under the trim at the drivers door sill under the dash to the back where the radio goes 

oh ok, yeha i got my power wire on the drivers side. thats why i thought i would run them under the floor of the car...


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh ok, yeha i got my power wire on the drivers side. thats why i thought i would run them under the floor of the car... 

i ran my power down the middle of my car


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow, so sick! i wanna see some subframe shots


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

ill have some up soon probly later today what size fuse r u guys running on the main battery wire going to the compressors i blew my 40amp one last night im going to put a 60amp one in just wanted to see what u guys r running


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
i ran my power down the middle of my car 

so we are doing the opposite,







i ran mine on the side...


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

yea 
how much psi do u run in your bags when u r driving and what is the max psi u should put in them ?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_yea 
how much psi do u run in your bags when u r driving and what is the max psi u should put in them ?

well my setup is different so i run like 30s in front, and 50-60 in rear. 
most people i know w/ UVAIR bags front run like 50s to drive, it just need to clear the tire+1/2"-3/4" to give some travel. 
max PSI is 150, but dont try and test them.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ive been driving at about 60-70 psi in both front and rear i have a slow leak in the front left i think it is coming from the gauge air line that is on the valves so going to try and fix that today and spin my coils down and take some subframe shots


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (dingding)*

so in this picture where your showing where the threads are on the coils (pic #1) is where your car is currently at in this (pic #2) picture.?
so if thats true then you can have your car about an inch or 2 or maybe some more lower in the front?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

Its all about how much room is bewteen the tire and bag. if you move the perch down too far you hit bag, bag pops. That might be the lowest he can go before interferring with the tire/wheel.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_so in this picture where your showing where the threads are on the coils (pic #1) is where your car is currently at in this (pic #2) picture.?
so if thats true then you can have your car about an inch or 2 or maybe some more lower in the front?


lol aby








if he's got room (as in tire to bag clearance), he could spin them down more. the bag has to sit above the tire (unless if you have some insane offset wheels where the bag can sit below the wheel) to not rub a hole in it.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

too slow holmes


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_so in this picture where your showing where the threads are on the coils (pic #1) is where your car is currently at in this (pic #2) picture.?
so if thats true then you can have your car about an inch or 2 or maybe some more lower in the front?]

yea thats how far i have it right now i can probly spin it down about 10-12 threads just wanted to set it high so i dont ran in to any problems ill probly be spinning it down some time in the next 2 days and im going to cut my bushing down some so im guess ill get one more inch out of it total


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 10:51 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

well then no offense or anything i mean props for the diy and everything cause i know i dont have the money to be playing with bags now and all but still
i have the same coils and im lower just by having them spun down more. so yah i dont have air to go up and down whenever i want but idk if i get air i need to be just undrivable on the ground or something. 
maybe as the project continues it will go lower but for now it just seems like i wouldnt be happy.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

What are you talking about?? I still have tons of thread left, but air'd out i'm half the diameter of a quarter from the ground (subframe)?
it has nothing to do w. how much you are spun down, the bag compresses more than a spring. And i've seen your stance you cant touch his with coilovers.
I scrape if i try to drive all air'd out.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i know what you mean by the bag compresses more and all than the spring but seriously man. if i had a gli lip on my car it just wouldnt work. idk im pretty sure by the pictures it seems like mine is lower just with coils. 
and im not looking into one of those who's lower crap but im just saying. 
also for info cause hey its good to know.
most likely he will be at h2o so maybe we can measure up there


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_well then no offense or anything i mean props for the diy and everything cause i know i dont have the money to be playing with bags now and all but still
i have the same coils and im lower just by having them spun down more. so yah i dont have air to go up and down whenever i want but idk if i get air i need to be just undrivable on the ground or something. 
maybe as the project continues it will go lower but for now it just seems like i wouldnt be happy.

depends on the tire sizes/wheel specs. if you want to just get low on spinning the bag down. you also can cut mounts, etc. lots of things to do to get low if you really want to touch the ground.
we spun justin's (still fantana) bags pretty conservatively and he is half a quarter length in height to the ground with his subframe. he's on stock bushings and no frame notch... just really depends on how you play with it. he's at 21 3/4 up front and he's still got a bit of room left to spin the bag down and cut some stuff up if he wants...
take vinny for example... he's on semi larg(er) tires and he lays stock lip on the ground... it's all about how you want the car to sit.


_Modified by tmvw at 11:01 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*

true.
thats why i was saying. he might want to go lower in the future or keep playing around with it.
but i guess my initial question was,
was that as low as it can go or it has more potential?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

no i have about 25 threads left on the coilover and im lower then i was when i was just on the coilovers with 10threads left 
be soon i will spinning it down to about 10-12 left then cutting about 1/2 inch off my bushing so im sure my bumper will be on the ground 
its only 1 1/2 off the ground right now i guess the i didnt really take any front shots ill get some more pics up


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

werd werd
you'll be at h2o right?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

yea i will be down there 
here is a pic of the bumper to the ground 
sorry ****ty iphone pics


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

took some subframe shots today


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

looks right about where i am...








maybe a hair lower
nice man looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep it up


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

where does this all end? lol
i want to go lower...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_where does this all end?


at the ground


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_where does this all end? lol

frame on the ground and all four wheels in the air???


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

forgot to post pics of how low it is now of the car 
i spun the coils down 10 threads still have about 18 more to go but wheel to bag clearence will not work that low 




















_Modified by GTI337DUB at 10:44 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE I TOLD TO GET FKS.......







...... 
Looks so sweet!!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

so after working on it allll day i got out to get some food and this happens 
























some one tryed to ripe my valance off and took my rear emblem 
haters


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

you have got to be kidding me!! @ss holes! Sorry to hear that some broke ass with a blue golf wanted your valence and emblem....SUCKs....
Car is super sweet though!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

holy poop, sorry to hear that man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

thats some ********. right thur. is the rear lip all f'ed up now??? 
sorry to hear bro.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

yup big ripe in it about 10inches long suckkkkkkkkkks


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

^ oh wow.. people should die.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

that does suck bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
car sits perfect imo


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

its all good i got a new emblem today and i got a new lip coming tomorrow so not a big deal other then being out 400 dollars one day they will get whats coming for them


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_its all good i got a new emblem today and i got a new lip coming tomorrow so not a big deal other then being out 400 dollars one day they will get whats coming for them 

i know it sucks.... but on a serious note... i would have LOVED to seen someone driving a stock black golf or silver golf with a blue 20th rear valance lol.... i would deff followed and beat the living crap outta them.















car looks sick.... but i cant look anymore... it makes me want bags sooo badly!


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE I TOLD TO GET FKS.......







...... 
Looks so sweet!! 

FK's are amazing I can't wait until mine come in. 1 week!!


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeebus, buy a car cover and put i over next time!








Sorry to hear about the vandalism, was it a bad area to begin with?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

its was a local mall not in a bad area but cause i guess its a good place to take what u want if your a scum bag


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

got more new rear smaller adapter so i can tuck more 
and got both front and rear stock valances on with turndown exhaust


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

prefer it with the standard lip tbh
looks hard!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

maybe paint the skirts black. i like it


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Keeps getting better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

lower it.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (MadTextureYo)*

FKS.... YUM! I am sending mine out tomorrow!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks really good dude!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_maybe paint the skirts black. i like it

I dunno about that... black side skirts always give the illusion your not close to the ground because you cant tell where the car stops and shadow begins IMO 
Love your ride


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet ride mate, ive looked through the thread cant find it wat rear bags r u running AAC or firestone ???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Doey20v at 1:37 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

firestone rears


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

the mk1 was bogging down cuz you pulled off the coupler on the intake manifold when you were messing with my polished hose clamps.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_the mk1 was bogging down cuz you pulled off the coupler on the intake manifold when you were messing with my polished hose clamps.









haha thats what u get


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

looking good man. now i can def see your on the ground


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

new wheels son.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

WOW, I love that color combo. Should look spot on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_WOW, I love that color combo. Should look spot on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man probly going to be Anodizing the flat caps gold


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

just some new updates 
front bagyards in 
wheels back on the car 
stubby mirrors
golf tails 
all orange markers 


















































_Modified by GTI337DUB at 2:04 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

glorious!








what are your offsets??


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

nice cup kit homeslice.
we will take some good pics this week.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_glorious!








what are your offsets?? 

20et


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that looks awesome man really awesome. I just re-read the whole thread, it looks like you were just as low on the aerosports and FK's as you are now with bagyards. have you notched the frame or anything yet?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

wow that looks great, just get the front lower. 
with the bag yards you got to do the tie rods and both axles because they have so much travel, or if your like piff and just max out the areo sports you got to do that too








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_that looks awesome man really awesome. I just re-read the whole thread, it looks like you were just as low on the aerosports and FK's as you are now with bagyards. have you notched the frame or anything yet?

yes my frame is notched and my problem right now is my tierods and my car rest on the little piece under the dogbone mount which im going to grind off soon 
and i put it on the alignment rack at my work and it looks like my tires r hitting the pinch welds up top so going to be bending those over too 
and there is alot more to the bagyards then going lower they also go 1-2inches higher and u have lot more clearance to run any wheels u want unlike the bags over coils 



_Modified by GTI337DUB at 5:47 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

****ty snow











_Modified by GTI337DUB at 9:10 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_****ty snow


****ty photobucket


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
****ty photobucket









all fixed


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
all fixed 

****ty snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Looking forward to the tie rod, pinch weld, and dogbone issues sorted out. Snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .... bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

gti337dub is the air ride god


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## new-york-vw (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

love how it turned out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (new-york-vw)*

thanks everyone 
just got done helping bag my friends mk3 gti
came out great hopefully he will post pics soon


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

1.lower it.
2.get 18's.
3.negative camber up front.
4.I'm going to take a pillowcase and fill it full of bars of soap and beat the **** out of you!


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (GTI337DUB)*

I wish you a good luck bro!!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Starting My Air Ride Build (amidcars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amidcars* »_I wish you a good luck bro!!

with?


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_1.lower it.
2.get 18's.
3.negative camber up front.
4.I'm going to take a pillowcase and fill it full of bars of soap and beat the **** out of you! 

5. Show pics of your thrashed oil pan.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

car looks sick snapped a pic of it at SNG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (craziidubb3r)*

All I have to say is WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

needs more low and less gay.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_needs more low and less gay.









haha coming from the kid with the rainbow colored car















no time to make mine low always working on your piece of junk


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 8:40 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

one from dodf 2


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

some new upgrades coming to clean things up a bit










_Modified by GTI337DUB at 5:34 PM 4-12-2009_


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 5:42 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

picture doesnt work.
no matter how clean your bay is, the easter bunny wins all the trophies.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_picture doesnt work.
no matter how clean your bay is, the easter bunny wins all the trophies.









your a dumbass not cleaning my bay 
im cleaning the trunk 
that easter bunny wouldnt be winning trophies if it wasnt for me


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

your just jealous my 91 came with 50/50 distribution and an LSD from the factory.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

redoing my setup going to try and make it alittle cleaner 
first setup 








and now what it will look like 









i hope to have it all done by the weekend so i can go to some shows


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

wow that new set up is REALLY clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_some new upgrades coming to clean things up a bit










_Modified by GTI337DUB at 5:34 PM 4-12-2009_

_Modified by GTI337DUB at 5:42 PM 4-12-2009_

Does this have provisions to put sending units in it for air pressure? I like this all in unit but didn't know if it did have provisions or if you need to put adapters on the lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

The AccuAir unit doesn't have provisions for gauges built in, but they can easily be plumbed in just like above. The AccuAir valve unit really cleans things up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got most of it back together tonight just have to wire up the relays and run wires up to my digital gauges 
some pics


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

looking good steve


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

very nice. Love the pink Teflon tape


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_very nice. Love the pink Teflon tape









Pink is where it's at


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

finish the setup tonight came out so clean more pics up tomorrow 
vccuair is the **** so easy to install


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

cant wait to see how it turned out. interested in the accuiar setup.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

tryed some new wheels on today


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

some pics people took at staggered on saturday of my car


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good there bro.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

car was looking great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_car was looking great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man so was your nice crusing with u for a little bit on the way home


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

you same here, your drive ridiculously low man


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_you same here, your drive ridiculously low man
















i didnt buy bags to ride high















i wish some one got some rolling shots
you going to dustoff?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

the vette wheels look good,


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

finally finished up the floor in back


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good dude


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

tank color looks great


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I like the flat blue tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Steve i dont know if you addressed this, but it looked like you have some positive camber up front at Staggered. whats up with that?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

i think its the stupid aftermarket bushings i have upfront


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_tank color looks great

its jazz blue to match the car but flat not gloss


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
i didnt buy bags to ride high















i wish some one got some rolling shots
you going to dustoff?

yea i may...wha bout you?
and the back looks great man


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_
yea i may...wha bout you?
and the back looks great man

Yea I'll be there should be a good show since it says it's going to be 70 and sunny


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

tryed on some honda s2000 wheels today 
need some smaller tires 
sorry for the iphone pics


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

we want updates!!!!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

new wheels 
i ordered up some camber shims too


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^
sick.


----------



## ginsterpoo (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

just a quick one, when u set your ride height for daily shi# how does it ride, is air actually a good setup for handling , ideally i would like to beg my a2 jetta but still have it be able to ride at a reasonable height and handle well and be like a coilover ride?.. wasssup
cars sick man
-joel


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

so yesterday i had my friend jason price take some pics of my car with the new wheels 
thanks again man


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

love it.
and there's this thing called a clay bar...you should check it out


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_love it.
and there's this thing called a clay bar...you should check it out
















y cause of the pic with the scratches those r not there i dont no y those r in the pic


----------

